# My Australia suger gliders (Petaurus breviceps)



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 18, 2008)

Every three months, my adult pair produce a litter of two youths. This is the 6th litter from the same pair.


----------



## harryallard (Oct 18, 2008)

they are actually so cute


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 19, 2008)

what exactly are those cute little buggers?


----------



## Rick (Oct 19, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> what exactly are those cute little buggers?


sugar gliders?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Oct 19, 2008)

Little guys after daily bath











Hand raise them, and they trust me as their parent!


----------



## MantisNation (Oct 22, 2008)

Very cute little guys! I've had a good amount of sugar gliders through my earlier childhood... awesome little creatures, always want to be with you 24/7 and sleep in shirt pockets


----------



## Ian (Nov 8, 2008)

Luke, those are just fantastic!! Dad was going to get some Sugar gliders this year, but really we figured we didn't have the time/space for them.

How many do you have at present?


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Nov 21, 2008)

Ian said:


> Luke, those are just fantastic!! Dad was going to get some Sugar gliders this year, but really we figured we didn't have the time/space for them.How many do you have at present?


I have one pair for the beginning, producing first pair and then traded for another pair from different breeder. Then they are doing fine and producing six pairs in one and half years. Sold one pair, and gave away most of them to my cusins and students. And now I still have two new littlers. Here is the new members.
















They have "membrance" bewteen their legs, thus able to "fly" through the bushes. A pouch indicates this is a female (since they are belong to marsupials ).






what are their names?

They are pretty tamed, but don't seem to respose by calling name very much!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pics with us... they look so sweet! Have you named them all? If so, what are their names?


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 12, 2009)

I considered them as pets, but they're a bit expensive for the state of my economy  , and I have no experience with them so it'd be an expensive chance for me.

They are pretty cool looking though


----------



## robelgado (Feb 13, 2009)

Is it true they "scream" at night?

I hear they can get loud?

they are absoulutely adorable to be honest, and wanted a couple


----------



## Sparky (Feb 15, 2009)

All the cool mammals are restricted in CA. :angry:


----------

